# IKEA butcher block wood countertops



## ayeung74 (Mar 19, 2015)

So I was going to do a kitchen remodel and installing granite countertops, but my wife and I wanted to make a butcher block island. IKEA has these butcher block countertop that seem pretty affordable, but I wanted to see if there was anyone that has any experience with them and what they think of them or if people have recommendations for other sources...thanks!


----------



## Mrmnms (Mar 19, 2015)

Check in to Lumber Liquidators too. Pretty good prices. I have Vermont maple from JK Adams in Dorset Vt. Great product, but pretty sure they don't offer them any more. I will warn you than every person who enters your kitchen will treat your countertop like a cutting board, and you have to keep the oiled or treated. Mine look "homey" after 18 years.


----------



## BloodrootLS (Mar 19, 2015)

We redid our small kitchen 3 years ago with the European Beech version of the Ikea butcherblock. I have been surprised and how nice it's been. I've sanded and reoiled it once and it has quite a few marks, but I think it will look best once it's antiqued more. I reoiled it with Danish oil for better or worse and it has protected it way more than the stuff they suggest and sell for it. For our super limited budget it was a good thing. 

~Luke


----------



## Chuckles (Mar 19, 2015)

I have an IKEA butcher block counter top for the main work station in my kitchen at home. I have never looked at it and wished it was something else. It has been in for two or three years and has held up well even though I don't think I take care of it all that well.


----------



## ayeung74 (Mar 20, 2015)

BloodrootLS said:


> We redid our small kitchen 3 years ago with the European Beech version of the Ikea butcherblock. I have been surprised and how nice it's been. I've sanded and reoiled it once and it has quite a few marks, but I think it will look best once it's antiqued more. I reoiled it with Danish oil for better or worse and it has protected it way more than the stuff they suggest and sell for it. For our super limited budget it was a good thing.
> 
> ~Luke



Thanks. I just wasn't sure how well it would hold up under actual use as a cutting and prep surface. Did you get it professionally installed or do it yourself? If so, how did you mount it? I've got to cut mine to size for the island and so I'll need to get the edge rounded and smoothed on a router.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Mar 22, 2015)

Don't quote me on this, but I read somewhere that ikea had at some point changed one of there models from solid wood to veneer. Just do your due diligence if you decide to go that route.


----------



## ayeung74 (Mar 26, 2015)

tjangula said:


> Don't quote me on this, but I read somewhere that ikea had at some point changed one of there models from solid wood to veneer. Just do your due diligence if you decide to go that route.



Thanks for the FYI. I will certainly confirm to make sure.


----------



## johnstoc (Mar 26, 2015)

We installed Ikea Numerar (wood species is Beech) butcher block countertops for our island as part of the remodel we did 1 year ago. Overall we have been happy with them and I would recommend under specific circumstances, and they're a great/affordable DIY option if you're into that. Looks like they have changed the names of their product on their website.

They are super affordable (way cheaper than almost any stone product, we did ~40 sq feet for ~$400) and I think they look great. The nice flat continuous surface works well for rolling dough or other prep tasks, a nice upgrade from tile in this regard. The wood feels pretty warm and soft, things don't bang/clang around when you set a bowl or pan down. I do NOT cut on the surface unless it's just a cut or two and I'm being quite careful. You could easily leave cut marks (It's hardwood from IKEA, so it's more like "hardwood"), but you could always refinish those with a light sanding and reapplication of finish if you desire.

Things I would consider: I would personally be hesitant to put them around any serious moisture (ie a sink.) It can certainly be done but you'll want to be careful about wiping up excess moisture to prevent damage in the long term. Mrmnms is spot-on that they are going to look homey or lived-in after a while... both with light stains and scars in the wood. If this bothers you they could be refinished. For a couple hundred bucks they almost cheap enough to seem disposable. I'd also consider that there is no need for something to last more than 15-20 years in a kitchen, styles and preferences change and that's about how often remodels are done. 

For finishing the wood there are quite a few options, but most boil down to either mineral oil based which requires periodic reapplication or a product that cures. We have been happy with mineral oil, then reapply a mineral oil / beeswax blend every 8 weeks (pretty easy, just massage in and buff to a matte finish once it soaks in) just like our cutting boards. The curing finishes may reduce/eliminate the periodic reapplication, but in the case that you do need to refinish it'd be a much bigger job. Waterlox was popular with several folks, see the "The Garden Web" forum for lots of info on these countertops and finish options.

They are solid wood. Our island is a non-standard shape and I had to buy and join three 8'X26" sections with several joints. You can't see the joints unless you're a woodworker and look really close. I did see one blog online which claimed (and showed) a piece which was not solid. The wood was fine to work with. It took quite a bit of sanding to get the countertops flat (I did it almost entirely by hand, I'd recommend careful use of a belt sander!) Lots of the individual pieces in the board had low spots or concavity that bothered me until I sanded it flat. Not a huge deal but I would have not been happy with it had I just brought it home, finished the edge and slapped mineral oil on it. I used a router to round the edge. You'll need a good circular saw (get a good blade!) and edge guide to cross-cut it at a minimum.

I'll post a couple pictures tonight.


----------



## ayeung74 (May 5, 2015)

We bought the Ikea solid oak butcher block countertop. Very solid piece and heavy. Once I am ready to have it installed I will post some photos.


----------

